# A short story about Vietnam



## longknife (Apr 10, 2019)

*






 CHAPTER ONE* – An Oasis in the War



A deuce-and-a-half roared down the street scattering pedicabs and cyclists. The South Vietnamese soldiers in the back of the truck ignored the chaos created by their passage. They appeared unaware of the people they were supposed to protect from the Communist menace.

Staff Sergeant David Brodrick shook his head and continued down the street until it ended at the docks. He stopped to gaze out over the harbor filled with ships bringing supplies to troops fighting in the Mekong Delta.

“How many of those rats 'n ammo 'll get to the troops needin' ‘em to survive the infested jungles and swamps?” he muttered. He was the personnel sergeant of the group responsible for receiving, storing, and shipping those goods out to the guys serving – and fighting – in the mountains and jungles of the Mekong Delta.

Gritting his teeth in anger, he added, “And how much 'll reach the Black Market, fillin' the pockets of scumbag war profiteers?”

He went left and strode towards his destination, scantily clad hookers calling out to draw his attention.

“Come, GI. I give you good time. Cheap. Cheap.”

Their thick makeup could not hide their youth eroded by their trade. Most of them were barely out of their teens and had been sold into the sex traffic by their parents to make ends meet back in their poor villages.

The rules were strict. They could call out from their areas under the awnings in front of their saloons. But they could not reach out and touch any potential customers. This was enforced by two South Vietnamese military policemen patrolling the street.

“Hey, GI. No like girls? You Dinki Dau? Like boys?”

David grimaced, He had no doubts that, if one wanted, boys would be as available as girls.

Passing through the hooker gauntlet, David reached a plain door beneath a simple sign, Cafe La Fontaine. The door slightly opened after a sharp rap on the brass knocker. A massive individual with a bulge under his suit coat grunted and opened the door wider to let David enter.

The interior was a far cry from the adjoining gin joints where booze and broads were the main fair. The restaurant had subdued colors and was designed for patrons to relax and enjoy a drink – or a meal. David knew there were other diversions upstairs but had never been tempted to partake of them.



Full story available @ https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07Q2599VH/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## midcan5 (Jul 26, 2019)

My comments are off topic.

I actually volunteered for Nam after other overseas duty. I must have been stupid, the war was slowing then. I wanted to see it as I had read a bunch.  My HS had one of the highest death figures, a plaque in front of the school today has three students I knew well. All good people and not dummies as this piece, a YouTube commentary notes, "McNamara's Folly: The Use of Low-IQ Troops in the *Vietnam War"  I just had lunch with three Nam vets, thankfully they are all healthy. A few others I know have various cancers. 

An interesting read on the My Lai massacre and a soldier who stopped it is in a book that challenges us.  

Humanity: A Moral History of the Twentieth Century by Jonathan Glover

Humanity: A Moral History of the Twentieth Century by Jonathan Glover


----------



## Zoe Walker (Sep 5, 2019)

Nice story, almost as good as those I`ve read on other resources. Where I`ve found a lot of articles on similar topics.


----------



## longknife (Sep 5, 2019)

Zoe Walker said:


> Nice story, almost as good as those I`ve read on other resources. Where I`ve found a lot of articles on similar topics.



If you found it interesting, the full story is available at the link.


----------



## Pilot1 (Sep 5, 2019)

An older friend of mine was a grunt in Vietnam.  7th Cav.  He got a purple heart, but fortunately fully recovered from his wounds.  He said it was nuts.


----------

